# Cannondale System Six first ride and photos



## Grasschopper (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok gang here it is, the first ride review of the new yet to be released Cannondale System Six, For those that don't already know what the system six is it is C'Dale's newest high end race bike. Different from the Six13 in that the whole front end is carbon fiber, and that the tubes are HUGE. Similar to the Six13 in that the rear triangle is still their CAAD rear end.

So I got a call on Sat from the GM of my LBS...he says you will never guess what we are getting next week...so ok tell me...a demo Cannondale System Six in your size...want to ride it. Well hell yea I want to ride it so I had him pencil me in for today Wed as I knew my father would be coming into town and we would be riding. So over lunch I go and pick it up and it is just a cool looking bike. The photos don't really do it justice and I much prefer the carbon and polished look of the demo I have over the red and carbon look of the demo cyclingnews photoed...personal thing I know but I love the look of the naked AL. The only thing I don't really like on this beast is the stem...man that thing is ugly. So I notice right off the bat that it has a huge hideous black dork disk on it and ask if they will take it off...I get a no...then I ask if I can take it off...they say no again...so don't blame me for that monstrosity. 

Anyway the bike is equipped with DA, Cannondale's SI cranks in std 53/39 double, Cannondale's new CF brakes, Mavic Ksyrium ES wheels, Arione saddle and USE Alien CF seat post. As built I was told the price of admission would be $4800. With my Ultegra SPD-SLs and a crappy steel cage the bike weighed in at 16.8 lbs.

A little bit about me: I am 32 yrs old, 220 lbs, and a fairly serious recreational rider...I did 3700 miles in 2005 so not a huge number but not just sitting at a coffee shop either. I am in this for the exercise and the hobby. My roadie is a 2006 Specialized Roubaix Comp made over with Campy Record. I wont even dream of racing until I loose another 30-40 lbs.

So on to the ride. My father shows up and we suit up for the ride, with the first turn of the cranks I can tell this bad boy is stiff stiff stiff. I am a big fan of the Cannondale SI crank system, it is lighter and stiffer than the DA cranks and looks nice to boot. The FSA rings shift flawlessly. Anyway as I said the thing is stiff and efficient...but it isn't abusive in fact it is a pretty nice ride. Today we rode a 40 mile loop with a bunch of short steep climbs and very little flat (hmm sound like most rides in PA). I was a bit worried about picking as flat a ride as I could because this bike has more gear on it than my Roubaix which has a 50/36 on the front and 13-26 on the back (the Six is std double up front and 12-25 in the back). There was no need, I powered over every rise, many of them in the big ring...this is something I don't normally do. The bike tracks like an arrow and reacts you your input lightning fast...but at the same time it is stable...I was able to ride long distances no handed with ease. The new C'Dale CF brakes seemed to perform about as well as anything I have ridden (Ultegra and Record), I was never at a loss for power but there were also no long fast descents...short and fast yes. Modulation of the brakes seemed good, on par with what you would expect from a $4800 bike. I was flying this day...I will take some credit for being on good form but the bike just wants to go fast as well. We did this loop in an avg of 17 mph which was 1.2 mph faster than we did the same ride 2 weeks ago. Also 3 miles from home my father got a stomach cramp so the last 3 miles we were crawling which I am sure had an impact on our avg speed. In the end I was fresher and we had done the ride much faster.

Not the bike's fault but riding DA for 40 miles hammered home that I prefer Campy...that is the one thing I would change for sure on this bike if it were mine...no Campy offering in the US though but they will be offering SRAM's new Force group.

In the end my conclusion is that if you are looking for a high end race bike you are a fool to not ride the System Six...it will be among the top of any group of race bikes you want to put together.

Feel free to ask any questions...here are the photos. Enjoy


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Nice Bike, 

Lose the spoke protector.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 6, 2006)

brianmcg said:


> Lose the spoke protector.


You read this line right?



> So I notice right off the bat that it has a huge hideous black dork disk on it and ask if they will take it off...I get a no...then I ask if I can take it off...they say no again...so don't blame me for that monstrosity.


If it were my bike to keep the first thing that would have come off is the dork disk quickly followed by the stem caps and nuts. :thumbsup:


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

Grasschopper said:


> You read this line right?
> 
> 
> 
> If it were my bike to keep the first thing that would have come off is the dork disk quickly followed by the stem caps and nuts. :thumbsup:



I am sorry, but we are concerned with the wrong thing here.... This a $4800 bike with HOUSE BRAND BRAKES!! If I am putting down that much for a bike (not including apporpriate other bits like pedals, comp, cages) I don't want to see anything house brand with in 10 miles of the bike.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 6, 2006)

awesometown said:


> I am sorry, but we are concerned with the wrong thing here.... This a $4800 bike with HOUSE BRAND BRAKES!! If I am putting down that much for a bike (not including apporpriate other bits like pedals, comp, cages) I don't want to see anything house brand with in 10 miles of the bike.


Well I dont' know if I agree with you there. The crank and BB is house branded too and they are pretty much one of the best systems out there. The front brake weighed in at 166g with all hardware attached including pads and the mounting bolt which is SS rather than Ti or AL. Not light but not heavy either (assumes 332g per pair actual with hardware). The function was also good and I am a heavier rider so I can test the limits of a set of brakes.

Stem is house brand too...but it looks hedious. It is plenty stiff though and I am sure a standard stem would look silly on the bike (1 1/8" stem will work on this bike BTW). Top end Treks have Bontrager wheels, bars, stems, seat posts and saddles that is Trek's house brand. Top end Specialized bikes come with Specialized branded stems and bars and seat posts and saddles. The truth is some house branded stuff is top notch.

Edit: And I will also clarify this as I pretty much confirmed it. The Cannondale branded brakes are pretty clearly Tektro R750 brakes


----------



## The Carlster (Sep 16, 2005)

bummer they got rid of the k-wing bars for '07 - they are by the most comfy bars I've ever ridden


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

Grasschopper said:


> Well I dont' know if I agree with you there. The crank and BB is house branded too and they are pretty much one of the best systems out there. The front brake weighed in at 166g with all hardware attached including pads and the mounting bolt which is SS rather than Ti or AL. Not light but not heavy either (assumes 332g per pair actual with hardware). The function was also good and I am a heavier rider so I can test the limits of a set of brakes.
> 
> Stem is house brand too...but it looks hedious. It is plenty stiff though and I am sure a standard stem would look silly on the bike (1 1/8" stem will work on this bike BTW). Top end Treks have Bontrager wheels, bars, stems, seat posts and saddles that is Trek's house brand. Top end Specialized bikes come with Specialized branded stems and bars and seat posts and saddles. The truth is some house branded stuff is top notch.


I don't see the reasoning behind most of that, its a good system but I don't really see anything to the point of calling it "one of the systems." And I will again make the same point I don't want anything but the highest quality parts when I pay $4800 for a bike, I don't know if you are new to cycling or not but when I think high end tektro is not the first thing that comes to mind. When I want a pair of shiny alloy v-brakes for my next hybrid I will cal them. 

Yes SOME house branded stuff is "top notch." Alot of the bontrager stuff is very nice, but thats because the companies that make it for them are some of the best. There is a difference between getting a pair of bontrager wheels with hubs made by dt swiss vs. getting a high end bike with generic house brand/relabeled parts on it. Totally unexceptable for the money.

This is something that most companies do to same themselves money.


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

No way this is a $4800 bike. Maybe $3000, even that's a stretch.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

$3000??

Where are you from? From what I can tell, this bike has top notch components except for the calipers. I'm not saying that it's worth $4800, but puh-lease..


----------



## orbea9 (Apr 19, 2006)

awesometown said:


> I am sorry, but we are concerned with the wrong thing here.... This a $4800 bike with HOUSE BRAND BRAKES!! If I am putting down that much for a bike (not including apporpriate other bits like pedals, comp, cages) I don't want to see anything house brand with in 10 miles of the bike.


....and yet you're not complaining about the "housebrand" cranks that also come with it?
The tester spoke on the stellar performance of the brakes in comparison to his experiences with Dura Ace and Campy Record so I would think that Cannondale knows
enough about high end bikes and the appropriate components that should be attached 
to them.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

I guess with a few changes in components (stem, pedals, brakes, seat) you might be able to get it down under 16 lbs. I think I read somewhere that the frame weighs more than their high end AL frames - anyone know for sure? Its a nice looking bike, but not my style.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice bike. Couple of questions that you may or may not know. Is the Six13 being replaced by this bike? Is the frame sizing the same as the current bikes? Are odd sizes offered?

I love my Caad 7.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 6, 2006)

ipaul said:


> Nice bike. Couple of questions that you may or may not know. Is the Six13 being replaced by this bike? Is the frame sizing the same as the current bikes? Are odd sizes offered?
> 
> I love my Caad 7.


Well to be honest my bike shop had very little info on the bike other than an MSRP list and what we have all read on the web. They did say that Cannondale has said the Six13 will remain in the line for 07. Can't answer the sizing questions as I haven't seen the geometry charts.

To some of the other posters. IMO this bike ranks right up there with the top end offerings from it's competitors such as Trek, and Specialized in terms of value. Personally I don't think ANY of the bikes which currently retail in this range are worth what the price tag says and I much prefer to spec my own bike. Take my bike for instance, it is an 06 Roubaic but I took all of the Shimano garbage off of it and it is now Record equipped which a hand built set of tubulars. This is how I spec the bike but no one else on the planet would probably spec it exactly the same. IMO high end bikes should all be custom speced...if I was going to get this bike I would try to get a frame set with the cranks from there I would build it pretty much as I have my Roubaix. I am sure some love their DA so maybe the stock bike offers some value...I think $1100 for a 1550g wheel set is just foolish...I would never spec those wheels, they are for coffee shop posers IMO.

Get off the brakes...you may have reservations about the Tektro name but if you could get your bloated head around the name you would realize that these brakes work every bit as well as other high end brakes. I tested them without prejudice and for me they modulate and have equal braking power as good as anything out there...if you need more brake than this you are either well over 250 lbs or simply a total snob. Just because your brakes cost more doesn't mean they function better...get off your high horse.

Want to reduce the weight of this bike? First thing I would do is dump the wheels for some 1200g tubulars...save yourself a pound right there...then the brakes as they aren't light...even Tektro has them speced heavier than their high end AL brake. Saddle might be another area to lighten the bike but IMO you should go with something comfortable. The USE post is light but hard to adjust...I might actually add weight to the bike there and go with a Masterpiece or if you are a weight weenie then go with an Extralight or something. Could loose some weight in the bars I would guess (they are a FSA CF bar) as well as in the stem...but honestly ANY stem is going to look odd with that huge front end. I would guess taking 2 lbs off this bike wouldn't be a challenge...hell that weight included the dork disk and the valve caps and bolts...there is are few grams right there.


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

i think that bike is completely hot. i'm so glad that cannondale stuck with their aluminum rear ends--cdale knows how to do aluminum.

it's a good bike, tektro or not. dont get caught up in branding....if they are good working brakes (which the reviewer stated they were--and this is tested by a 200lb person who rides regularly. if he says they are good, then they are good.).

i am glad that they also stuck with their raw aluminum look....that is by far the best color scheme i've seen!


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

*Go Raiders!!!*

You would get a lot of cheers riding that bike through the East Bay on any Sunday from September to January.


----------



## The Carlster (Sep 16, 2005)

Most people would rather have DA brakes and a DA crank and a FSA115 stem on that bike - as I have on the '06 613. As I can prodeal c-dales, if I end up w/ this ride, I'll get rid of the stock crank, brakes, and stem before I even ride it. (need a longer crank than they make). House brand stuff is impossible to sell if you want to swap it out [upgrade] - or you have to give it away... 

Saying the C-dale crank is stiffer than DA (may be true by a percent or two) but is total marketing hype for god's sake. How many races did Petacchi & Boonen win over the past 2 yrs on a standard BB Record crank? Saying that anyone can 'feel' the difference between that and a DA crank is total BS - they can feel it in their head. This K wheelset is crazy stiff which affects the ride as much as anything folks. 

Grass - um, if you just pop off the cassette you can get rid of the spoke protector in like 2 seconds...


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 6, 2006)

The Carlster said:


> Grass - um, if you just pop off the cassette you can get rid of the spoke protector in like 2 seconds...


Yea I know...but then I would either have to trust the the LBS set the bike up right or also double check the RD limit adjustment as well as put it back on when I was done because the LBS said to not take it off there. Remember this is not my bike, it is a demo.

As you can see I don't run a dd on my personal bike:


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*It voids the warranty*



The Carlster said:


> Grass - um, if you just pop off the cassette you can get rid of the spoke protector in like 2 seconds...


I thought this was well known, but maybe not. Removing the discs voids the Mavic warranty.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 6, 2006)

jm3 said:


> I thought this was well known, but maybe not. Removing the discs voids the Mavic warranty.


Are you serious? Then why don't they make something more astheticly pleasing...I suppose so that everyone removes it and voids the warranty.

Add this to the list of reasons I wont buy Mavic products.


----------



## Derailer (Apr 28, 2005)

Why not just go all aluminum? I don't get it.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

How would you characterize the ride quality of the frame with respect to your Roubaix? I've been considering a Six13, but have not ridden one yet. I did test ride, and really liked the Cannondale Carbon Synapse 1 too. Agree with Carltster about the FSA K wing bar. I personally loved it. Very comfortable.

I agree that stem is hideous looking. It will be interesting to see if the SystemSix outsells, or undersells the Six13.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 6, 2006)

trek5200cs said:


> How would you characterize the ride quality of the frame with respect to your Roubaix? I've been considering a Six13, but have not ridden one yet. I did test ride, and really liked the Cannondale Carbon Synapse 1 too. Agree with Carltster about the FSA K wing bar. I personally loved it. Very comfortable.
> 
> I agree that stem is hideous looking. It will be interesting to see if the SystemSix outsells, or undersells the Six13.


It is tighter...stiffer...for sure. Less vertically compliant and less lateral flex...rear end has a snap that not too many bikes can match. Pure bread racing bike for sure. That siad it isn't going to beat you up like a lot of racing bikes might...the carbon does it's job. That said for the type of riding I do the Roubaix is the right bike...maybe some day (40-50 lbs from now) I will try my hand at racing and would be better served by a bike like the SystemSIX but for now the Roubaix is the right bike for me.


----------



## sako (Dec 28, 2005)

jm3 said:


> I thought this was well known, but maybe not. Removing the discs voids the Mavic warranty.


Don't know about that. My ES wheels didn't come with a disc. This is the first time I've ever seen one on a set of Ksyrium ES wheels. Looks ugly. The bike however looks beautiful. A standard stem such as the Ritchey WCS 4-Axis or FSA 0S-115 would look much nicer regardless of the head tube size. Incidentally the down tube looks identical in diameter to the Cannondale Synapse.


----------



## PullThrough (Jun 12, 2006)

Grasschopper said:


> Are you serious? Then why don't they make something more astheticly pleasing...I suppose so that everyone removes it and voids the warranty.
> 
> Add this to the list of reasons I wont buy Mavic products.



The only way to make it more "asthetically pleasing" would be to make it a smaller diameter.... which would then not be functional in keeping a maladjusted derailleur from eating your spokes for lunch. Mavic doesn't want to have to deal with dealers and consumers trying to get replacement wheels just because they couldn't adjust a set screw on the derailleur.

On the brake topic... we have to ask ourselves how advanced are road brakes? The answer is... not REALLY! If it works and is relatively light, that's all I care about. Regardless of the NAME.


----------



## Insight Driver (Jan 27, 2006)

awesometown said:


> I am sorry, but we are concerned with the wrong thing here.... This a $4800 bike with HOUSE BRAND BRAKES!! If I am putting down that much for a bike (not including apporpriate other bits like pedals, comp, cages) I don't want to see anything house brand with in 10 miles of the bike.


What a great deal I've got for you. I can get you NAME BRAND stuff for 10% over MSRP. I'll bet that you could put that bling on your bike and feel really awesome about it.

You say, "house brand," as if the quality were lacking. I know better about the true quality. This is not rocket science my friend, it's marketing. Cannondale is big enough to put their brand on high-quality contracted parts. I think you have a little brand bias and it shows. As if the two big brands were truly superior to smaller brands on a technical basis. Apparently you have the attitude the big brand manufacturers love.

You must be young for you show some snobbery. It certainly isn't your knowledge of the bike industry and manufacturing capability throughout the world that you are showing.


----------



## Insight Driver (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Grasschopper,

Do you have any toe overlap on that bike? Did you notice it at all? I see it's a smaller frame and that front crank looks like it's pretty close to the front wheel.


----------



## Clydesdale31 (Oct 9, 2007)

*System Six or Tarmac SL2*

Hello,

I'm in the market for a new roadie, but I too am a larger rider at 6'1", 220 lbs. I've narrowed it down to the System Six and the Tarmac SL2 that Boonen road this year. Can anybody push me one direction or the other with sound, grounded advice with technical backing? I'm thinking of buying the frame and crankset then building it up from their. I look forward to any thoughts.

Thanks,
Clydesdale31


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm sure it's a nice bike; just not for me. I pefer to go elsewhere other than the big three (here in the states) to build up a bike


----------



## Clydesdale31 (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok. Thanks exracer. Could you expand on which others?

Anybody else have an opinion that can help me out?
Thanks.


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

Not a problem: Look 585 or 595, BMC SLC01 (I think?), Cyfac, Tommasini, Parlee, Time, Somec, the Pinarello 4:13, Colnago Extreme Power to name a few. As far as I know those frames don't have a weight restriction and seem to be solid frames. If I were in the market for a frame; I also look into those builders. They all have a solid reputation. There are others but I'd start off with them. There is also Milano3V who is headed up by Mr. Masi. I don't know of anybody that has more a history of producing high quality racing bikes than Look, Time, Masi, Colnago, Pinarello. As far as technical data (don't have that kind of spare time to keep up on everything); that is your job since you are the one looking for a frame. I can only give suggestions on where else to look. Cervelo has come along way. I don't know if you like the look of their bikes but they are a very capable frame.


----------



## Clydesdale31 (Oct 9, 2007)

I actually have tested out the Look, BMC, Colnago, Madone, Litespeed, and one or two others. The only ones I like out of those were the Look and BMC, unfortunately I do not have a rep connection with those companies so they are a little out of my price range. 

I've done a quite a bit of research, but haven't found much in the way of technical data, only one study comparing the 6 and Tarmac but that was in 06 and it was written in German. Luckily, it had graphs so I understood the jest of it, however I'm looking at the 08's and the Tarmac SL2 is new. I'll keep searching Bicycling Mag. Thanks for your input.


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

I know the Look and BMC were up there but then when I was looking for frame; everthing I was looking was $2.8k+. Alot of money but then I've come to expect it. Good luck on your choice.


----------

